# Lady, Sophia and some updates



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have two new girls, Lady and Sophia that came out of the Carson, Ca. Animal control. We just got them two days ago and Lady already has a potential forever home. Sophia unfortunately is very ill and being boarded at the vet office that Snuggles was at. She also has Kennel cough and Pneumonia, so is on I.V. fluids and antibiotics. Say a little prayer for her. She is a very cute little girl and we hope she makes it. Both dogs are sweet as can be and we cant imagine how they ended up where they did. 
Sending their pics.
Snuggles our little miracle boy has his forever home and will be neutered next week and them on his way to the state of Washington. He will have a road trip with the father of the lady adopting him. 
Peli our little blind boy has a potential forever home also with a lady that is a nurse and has had a blind dog before. He wont be going to her until Dec. 1st though, since she is moving and doesnt want another change in homes for him. He will be going to Redding , Ca.
Lily, Isabelle, Bailey are all being adopted this week-end by differant families. Margaret is also taking her foster Sunshine to see a potential adopting home and I hope this works out for her. 
The adoption applications have been very slow coming in, so the homes were all full of Rescues. I am so happy that things are picking up and hopefully making more room so we can take more.
Again, Thanks to all of you on SM and your donations we can continue with this work. Here are the two cuties.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to hear that some of these babies have found their furever homes! I pray that Sophia gets better and joins in that group as well. And Snuggles....:wub: all I can say is that is one lucky family! It truly makes my day to watch his rescue and adoption story come to an end with a new beginning in Washington! I'll always be snuggling snuggles. He had a very special place in all of our hearts. Thanks for the update Edie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- thanks so much for keeping us updated. This is wonderful news. So many are getting their furever homes, and AMA Rescue is keeping up their good work of helping these little lost souls. 

This is terrific!!!

Sedning prayers for Sophia and for those that still need to find their furever homes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - both of those girls are so beautiful. I'm praying that Sophia will be alright.Was she the one on the left in the harness or right in the grass? I can't imagine these girls ending up in shelters. :smcry: Thank goodness you've saved them.
What good news to hear about several adoptions. :chili::chili: I know it's been such tough going for a while now with so many more coming in than going out. The families sound perfect too. :aktion033::aktion033: Thanks again for rescuing these sweet souls.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, Sophia is the picture of the dog standing in the yard. This was her shelter pic and we dont have one of her since she is in the vet hospital still. She looks like a little sweetie and so hope she does well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Susan, Sophia is the picture of the dog standing in the yard. This was her shelter pic and we dont have one of her since she is in the vet hospital still. She looks like a little sweetie and so hope she does well.


She looks like a little doll. Sending prayers that she'll be well. Come on Sophia, you have to hang in there. :wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Prayers for sweet Sophia. And wow have you ever been busy placing little white fluffs! Great job Edie and all the others who have worked so tirelessly and unselfishly.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm really excited about the new home Sunny will be going to--the people and her new 4-legged playmate, who "gets" and matches her playfulness.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Edie, that is just AMAZING news....I'm so thrilled to hear that so many fluffs have found wonderful forever homes. THANK YOU for all that you do. I'm praying Sophia gets better soon and finds her forever family quickly. Seriously, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Margaret who is MSS on this list has been fostering Sunshine, "Sunny" and she is being adopted this week too. Margaret has had her hands full with "Puppy" Sunshine. We always forget how lively they are. Cant thank Margaret enough also for taking this young one on. A young family is adopting her ,with a young Pomeranian that really gets on and plays so well after just one visit. Happy endings are what we love.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, Edie. And I thank my late Spunky, without whom I wouldn't have known puppy behavior. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> *Margaret who is MSS* QUOTE]
> 
> Edie, it's a couple posts up ~ LOL
> 
> Love ya!! :wub:


----------

